# Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...



## Tüskendör (23. Mai 2009)

Moin,

am Vatertag ein reichlich missglückter Brandungsangelversuch auf Plattfische gehabt: 3 untermaßige - trotz gefühlt guter Bedingungen...

Doch dann zu Sonnenuntergang noch ein für mich verblüffender Biss: mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison hatte sich die 2 Kreishaken des Vorfachs gleichzeitig einverleibt. 

Kein Riese, bummelig 41 cm. Aber immerhin... und erstaunlich früh im Jahr, in den Vorjahren hatte ich meine ersten Wolfsbarsche zumeist Mitte Juni in der Tüte, und nebenbei die ersten kolportierten Fangmeldungen April/Mai nie so recht geglaubt...

Nungut, man darf schlauer werden...  :vik: ... und manchmal machts sogar Freude....:q


----------



## macmarco (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Na dann mal Petri!  Entschädigt doch bestimmt die 3 Platten


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Petri auch von mir! fehlt nur noch das Bild


----------



## belgischerAngler (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Petri! Wir waren die Tage auch mal wieder unterwegs und ich hatte das Glück vier der Kameraden zu einer Bootstour überreden zu können. Die Saison geht zwar dieses Jahr eher sanft los, aber zwei Fische der mittleren Klasse haben sich dennoch meine Gufis schmecken lassen:

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/8908/12310644.jpg
http://img35.*ih.us/img35/7651/10642790.jpg

Viele Grüße aus Frankreich,


Niklas


----------



## Tüskendör (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir! fehlt nur noch das Bild



Heee, ich fotografiere Fische nur sehr selten - ich ziehe es vor sie zu essen !


----------



## Rosi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Oh, das weckt Erinnerungen an meinen ersten Wolfi. Dickes, fettes Petri dazu#6


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

@Tüskendör- aber erinnerung sind egal was mit dem fisch passiert was schönes!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

@ Tüskendör:
Mal ne doofe Frage..
Wie sieht das denn auf Borkum aus mit spinnen auf die Wölfe?
Spinnt man sich da "den Wolf" oder hat man da gute Aussichten auch welche zu erwischen?


----------



## goeddoek (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Moin Tüskendöör #h

Dat freit mi, maal weer van Di to lesen #6

Und dickes Petri Heil Dir und Niklas :m

@ Schwoob

Also, gaaanz früher, als ich noch auf Borkum geangelt habe .... 
waren die Fänge mit der Spinnangel nicht überragend. Ist aber über 15 Jahre her.

Vielleicht hat mein Landsmann ja bessere Neuigkeiten


----------



## cb9975 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum start der saison.


----------



## takezo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

#hWill Anfang Juni den ersten Versuch auf W`ooge starten, hat irgendjemand schon nennenswerte Fänge auf den Inseln zu verzeichnen?
Bin etwas skeptisch wegen des kalten Winters....das Nordseewasser is ja bestimmt noch nich allzu warm....aber die ersten Makrelen sollen da sein...
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*



> Vielleicht hat mein Landsmann ja bessere Neuigkeiten


Vielleicht meldet er sich auch mal wieder - oder sind die Ostfriesen immer so langsam??
;-))))


----------



## Jacky Fan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Die Möglichkeit einen Wolf an die Strippe zu bekommen steigen mit jedem Jahr an.
Selbst im Jadebusen sind den Brandungsanglern schon welche an den Haken gegangen.
Nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen mit der Spinne im letzten Jahr, werde ich in diesem Jahr etwas ausgiebiger meine Köder in die Nordsee werfen.
Letzt Wochenende leider ohne Erfolg, aber das Wasser heizt sich jede Woche etwas mehr auf.

Die Ostfriesen sind nicht langsam, der Kollege wohnt auf einer Insel und dort hat man die Ruhe weg.

Petry Tüskendör


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*



> der Kollege wohnt auf einer Insel und dort hat man die Ruhe weg.


Georg auch - deswegen fragte ich ja..
;-))


----------



## goeddoek (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Pööööh - das von 'nem Schwooben :q :q


Wie war das mit dem Schwaben beim Schneckenfangen ? Am Abend kam er mit leeren Händen nach Hause.

"Immer wenn i mi büggt han isch des Schxxxvieh wie der Blitz abghaun" :q:q


@ Jacky Fan
Danke für die Unterstützung #h Du büst een Goeden #h


----------



## Jacky Fan (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

OstFriesen und Friesen sind halt Nachbarn


----------



## takezo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

habe in den vergangenen tagen mal meine inselkontakte bemüht. die ersten wolfsbarsche werden wohl schon gefangen, obgleich sich das gezielte angeln wohl momentan noch nicht lohnt (wobei hornhechte auch schon da sein sollen, die machen ja auch spass....). egal, urlaub is genommen u somit gehts in der 2ten juniwoche mit dem boot auf die insel, ma gucken evtl hab ich ja nen büschen glück...
wassertemperatur soll momentan bei 12 grad liegen, angabe aber ohne gewähr, einfach mal im netz gucken, da wird man bestimmt detaillierte angaben finden...(u dann evtl mit den temperaturen der nordsee von westholland vergleichen da sollen die wolfsbarschfänge nämlich schon im vollem gang sein....)
mfg


----------



## Jacky Fan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Hier die Seite mit den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/DBWasserMess.htm


----------



## takezo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

naja, dann war das mit den 12 grad ja fast noch untertrieben....um so besser!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

komme die wölfe auch in ie ostsee bis fehmarn? habe schon von fängen vor langeland gehört letztes jahr


----------



## Tüskendör (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

"Die Ostfriesen sind nicht langsam, der Kollege wohnt auf einer Insel und dort hat man die Ruhe weg."

Genau, bin zwar kein gebürtiger.... aber es mag ja abfärben.... |supergri

Hatte wenig Zeit zum Angeln (natürlich hat man IMMER zu wenig Zeit zum Angeln, ich hatte aber WIRKLICH wenig Zeit...). 

In der Brandung war ich leider noch nicht wieder... aber nach 3 komplett erfolglosen Versuchen heute mal wieder auf der Buhne die Spinnrute getestet: 2 WB etwa 54 und 58 cm und der größere der Beiden war schon recht widerspenstig. Wow, habe ich sowas vermisst.....

Keine Riesen - aber schön wars... wenig NE-Wind, ablaufendes Wasser, warm und heiter, rund 1,5 h vor Sonnenuntergang....  und es platschte gelegentlich und nach nur 20 Minuten war ich schon glücklich. 

Alles gut.
;-)


----------



## Boerni85 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

ich werd am 19.7. auf nach norderney, da hab ich letztes jahr gute fische gefangen. auch dieses jahr konnte ich schon einen 65er überreden... letztes jahr hatte mein größter 72 cm !
petri heil und so

börni


----------



## Zanderjunky (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Moin,
wie sieht es denn aus mit der Saison 2010,auf Borkum schon was an denn Buhnen angekommen??????|wavey:

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Zanderjunky (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Und keiner mehr am Angeln auf Borkum oder wird da so gut gefangen das ihr keine Zeit mehr habt was zu schreiben;+

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Schmiddl (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Waren am Wochenende dort. Nichts. 
Bedingungen waren eigentlich gut, aber es hat nicht sollen sein.
Viele Fische gesehen, die aber nicht gebissen haben.
Wir sind der Meinung, dass es Meeräschen waren. Die beissen nunmal nicht auf Blech.
Wölfe waren sicher auch da, aber eben nicht am Band.
Auch andere Angler hatten auf Borkum kein Glück.

Grüße


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

*Die* Wolfsbarschinsel ist und bleibt aber Baltrum.
Von den Buhnenköpfen Richtung Norderney beißt auch ab und zu ein Hornhecht. Beste Fangzeit 1 Std. vor bis 1 Std. nach Hochwasser. Bestes Ergebnis von meinem Bruder 4 Stck. in 3 Std. Der Größte hatte 68cm.

Letzte Woche habe ich von Fängen in der Osterems und an der Knock gehört. Wie groß und die Menge ist mir nicht bekannt.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Gosef (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Hallo Allemann,

ich mach ab nächste Woche 10 Tage Urlaub in der Nähe von Emden. Wollte aber meine Angelei eigentlich auf´s Süßwasser beschränken.

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings von Wolfsbarschen an der Knock höre, könnt ich ja mal versuchen einen zum Fotoshooting zu überreden! 

Kann mir jemand Tipss geben bezüglich Köderwahl ? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das Topwater Köder die richtige Wahl sein sollen ?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Gosef (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich Neuling bin bei dem Thema Meeresangelei! Muss ich noch irgendwas beachten ? Als Erlaubnisschein sollte der Schein vom BVO Emden reichen ?


----------



## zander-ralf (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Was ist Topwater? Gibt es da auch einen deutschen Ausdruck für?
Wir nehmen für Wolfsbarsch immer schlanke, längliche Blinker.
So wie für Meerforelle oder Hornhecht.


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Was ist Topwater? Gibt es da



Bovenlangs-Blinker  :m


----------



## Gosef (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Sorry!

Oberflächenköder 
Dann werde ich hoffenltich wohl mal mein Glück versuchen können in den 10 Tagen ;-)

War das richtig das die Gastkarte vom BVO Emden reicht ?


----------



## zander-ralf (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Für die Knock brauchst Du nur den Jahresfischereischein (blaue Karte).
Der BVO hat da nichts mit zu tun.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Gosef (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Wolfsbarsch der Saison...*

Du meinst den normalen Jahresschein bzw 5 Jahresschein ?
Gibts zumindest bei uns in NRW so !?


----------

